
The FDA Burns - idoh
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2020/08/the-fda-burns.html
======
bediger4000
Is this supposed to convince us that the FDA is bad, and by extension, the
rest of USA government is bad? Because it seems to me that all it says is "the
FDA is probably underfunded, and we've let vested interests drive our health
care processes".

